# Авиация > Литература >  Боевая авиация в Афганской войне - Марковский

## Йиржи

Добрый день уважаемые друзья.

Хотел с вами посоветоваться. Пожалуйста отличается эта книга от книги "Жаркое небо Афганистана"? - первое издание с фотографиями и рисунками?

Что мне посоветуете, доставать ее, если "Жаркое небо Афганистана" у меня есть, есть и второе издание.

Спасибо.

----------


## Гость

Так, навскидку... В этом переиздании есть интересное приложение со статистикой потерь - по типам ЛА и по причинам.

Что до остального - смотрел по диагонали, врать не буду.

----------


## Йиржи

Спасибо Вам. 

Написал Вам в ЛС.

----------


## Fencer

Книга: Афганская война. Боевые операции http://www.e-reading.club/bookreader..._operacii.html

----------

